# UFC 91: Lesnar vs. Couture



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

*Will Lesnar win*​
Yes562.50%No337.50%


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

.

Who's watching this fight this Saturday?

I have Lesnar winning via KO/TKO.

I think this fight won't go the distance and Lesnar will surprise everyone and dominate Randy.

I'm a fan of both, so, it's too bad that one of them has to walk out of the Octagon a loser.

.


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

I think if it goes past the second Randy will win it but I have a feeling Brock will KO him in the first or second. I also predict Kenflo over stevens by dec.


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

wyogoose said:


> I think if it goes past the second Randy will win it but I have a feeling Brock will KO him in the first or second. I also predict Kenflo over stevens by dec.


Yeah, the Florian vs. Stevenson fight is hard to predict also.

I think that it will go to a decision also, don't know who for though.

.


----------

